# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم CS-TooL Dongle تحديثات :  CS-Tool V1.41 Introducing World First Helio P10 MTK6755 CPU And Other Features Added

## mohamed73

*CS-Tool V.141* Introducing *World First* Helio P10 *MTK6755* Phones Support And Other Features Added !!  *Introducing World First Helio P10 MTK6755*  *MTK6755 - World First
- Read Info/Full Info
- Read/Write Factory Flash*
- Read/Write Full eMMC Flash With CST Backup
- Read Patten lock
- Reset user Locks [Such as Pin,security,voice,face locks]
- Reset FileSystem
- Reset All Settings [such as FRP unlock and Factory Reset]
- Format Phone Support in auto mode
- Remove Virus/Malware And App Uninstaller
- Read Phone book/contacts
- Read sms records
- Read call History records
* all the Features can be done in Boot mode 
* No need ADB or USB Debugging
* No Need to Root
* No need internet*  *NV Read/ Write Support For eMMC Phones
Supported Phones* with MT6571, MT6572, MT6575, MT6577, MT6582,  MT6583, MT6589, MT6592, MT6595, MT6732, MT6752, MT6535,MT6735m, MT6753,  MT6795, MT8735m eMMC Phones Only  *Fix Unknow Baseband* [Beta] *For eMMC Phones* *Supported Phones*  with MT6571, MT6572, MT6575, MT6577, MT6582, MT6583, MT6589, MT6592,  MT6595, MT6732, MT6752, MT6535,MT6735m, MT6753, MT6795, MT8735m eMMC  Phones Only 
MTK FlashID Improved 
MTK DRAM Detection Improved
SPD 7715/30/31 eMMC Flashing Revised stabled
other known bugs fixed   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *
Another Hot Updates On the way *    *More Interesting Pre News*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## reseau

merci pour ca

----------

